# Quantum Cabo 20's for a good price



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

I just thought I would let y'all know I was looking on Cabela's website last night and they have Quantum Cabo 20's for sale for $89.99. The regular price is $209.99. I just thought it was I good deal and figured I would share it with yall. 


Tight lines,
Adam


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Spot-on, I just got one myself. I already have the 30 and this will be a great addition. Thanks...


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Thanks, got mine paired with a carrot stick rod. Pretty good price on those too.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

What kind of carrot stix did you buy to use with your Cabo20? Did you get it locally or from mail order? I have read about them and I'm curious how they compare to other rods.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

I actually just picked it up today. I had it sent to the Cabela's in Louisiana because I was traveling back from texas today and wanted to pick it up and check out the store. I'm spooling it with stren sonic braid right now, which I've never used before. My power pro keeps getting wind knots and I wanted to try suffix but they didn't have it under 30 lbs. Hopefully the stren works out. 

Since you didn't ask about any of that,  I'll answer the question about the carrot stick. It's the 7'2 medium e-21. It's the first I've owned and I can't give a report on it yet, but it feels really nice. I have every intention of testing it out tomorrow at johnson beach. 

The Cabela's was great, by the way. I didn't expect all the sales that they have online to be in the store, but they are. The prices and selection were much better than BPS.

Anyone else have any thoughts on the carrot stix?


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I fished with a medium and a medium-light Carrot stick gold a buddy owns. I was trying to decide whether to buy one or have a rod built. Weight was the biggest feature I was looking for and the Carrot sticks seemed to fit the bill. They were sensitive and light and I was nearly sold, then he broke one of his on the very next trip out. It snapped clean about midways down the rod. And this was on a slot red. The rod was not bent in a weird manner or anything else. After this I talked to a few more people about them before I made a decision, and the word I heard a lot was "fragile". Seems this was not unusual with these rods. I had a rod built for just a few dollars more than what the hideous looking Carrot sticks cost and I couldn't be happier.


----------

